# Fall party games/crafts for 4th grade class..



## holleegee (Mar 3, 2005)

Does anyone have ideas for a fall party for a 4th grade class. 

Here is what I've come up with so far.

pumpkin bowling (pumpkin and water bottles)
decorating a cupcake


(I've been one of the room parents since kindergarten and for some reason this year I am stumped!)


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

pumpkin paper machet ( sp?)

Spider web cookies ( decorate)

Paint a pumpkin

Dont know where you are if you could get supplies.. but they all love GLOW in the dark braclets/necklaces...the beading would take some time up

http://crafts.kaboose.com/paper-plate-jack-o-lantern.html *paperplate Jackolatern**
http://www.bhg.com/holidays/halloween/crafts/wacky-wired-gourds/ **cute centerpeices**
http://www.familycorner.com/archives/kids/1.shtml *bird feeders**
http://www.familycorner.com/archives/kids/3.shtml ** wreath of leaves**


Just a few of the things I have thought of doing myself!!


----------



## holleegee (Mar 3, 2005)

giraffe_baby said:


> pumpkin paper machet ( sp?)
> 
> Spider web cookies ( decorate)
> 
> ...



Thank you!! those are all great ideas!!


----------



## bloogrssgrl (Jan 20, 2008)

How about making butter.

When I was in 1st grade, our teacher had everyone bring in a babyfood jar with a lid (or some kids brought extra for those who didn't have babies at home). Whe then put heavy whipping cream and a tiny bit of salt in the jar and then shook, shook, shook until it became butter! I still remember how good that tasted when we spread it onto sliced of bread.


----------



## paulaswolfpack (May 22, 2006)

http://blackdog.net/holiday/halloween/

http://www.partygameideas.com/halloween-games/

http://childparenting.about.com/cs/holidays/a/halgames.htm
:banana02:


----------



## berryshaker (Sep 3, 2008)

When my girls were little I was in charge of one of their halloween parties. So, here is what I came up with... I bought a couple packages of ping pong balls, and with some markers made them look like eyeballs. They were then split up into two lines and had to carry like 8-10 eyeballs in their cupped hands down and back without dropping any. If they did drop them they had to start over. First group finished wins and the prize is one of the eyeballs..... They loved it... of course you need to know the number of children so you have enough eyeballs to begin with..... Hope this helps.....


----------



## NeHomesteader (May 27, 2003)

making a homemade pumpkin pinyatta(? on spelling)
One year i filled latex gloves with water and froze them and removed them so you had just the ice. Put them in a bowl of kool aid. The kids loved both of these ideas. Also made spiders out of pipe cleaners to decorate with on a web.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Hand Art - small wash off tattoos, wild nail polish colors, glitter, clear nail polish, small stickers, plastic rings and bracelets. Set all in containers on a surface that's covered in black trash bag plastic. Make certain the floor is covered or this is set up in a space that's ok if something accidentally drops on the floor. Even the boys like this if you include pirates, super heroes, etc. as stickers and tattoos.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Make yarn doll scarecrows. Kids can get really creative with those. For games you could do a dress up relay. Have two sets of scarecrow type clothes and divide the kids into two teams. They each run down, put on the clothes, run back and tag the next person in line, who then puts on the clothes, etc. Also, get toilet paper and let them divide into teams to wrap each other up as mummies.


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

When I taught elementary school, I had students play a sort of BINGO game.
Make a master grid that has five squares going across the top, and six going down the side. Then in each square across the top, spell G H O S T(one letter per square)...there should be a column of five squares now under each letter. I'd give kids a sheet with an assortment of images like broom, cat, owl, moon, etc. Students were to colour(with coloured pencil) the twenty five they wanted to use, cut them out and paste them on the grid where ever they wished. Then we'd play... I'd roll a die and if it landed on a one, I'd call G, a two was an H and so on. I had a set of images turned face down...after rolling the die, I'd turn over one of the cards. If it were a die roll of 3 and a mouse, I'd call, "O-Mouse" and everyone who had a mouse under their O column would hold with a marker(a penny perhaps?). Kids loved it and there were small prizes for kids who got Bingo. They could then switch cards or keep their own and play again. Lots of fun, and they enjoyed making their own cards as well. (I'd ignore rolling a six...and if you run out before anyone has a Bingo...caller simply flips them over and goes till someone wins.) As caller, I kept track of what was called, so I could verify that someone didn't call in error. Here are some ideas for pictures...candy corn, witch, ghost, pumpkin, Indian corn, apple, candy bar, grave stone, skeleton, bat, buzzard, pirate, mummy, fairy,spider, etc.


----------

